# Tom Tom live Portugal/Spain SD Card Wanted



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

Driving To Portugal from the Uk was wondering if anyone has a Tom tom live sd card I can buy or borrow ? The Tom Tom Site wants to charge me £60 to upgrade mine in my Renault Scenic.. Not really practicable for a one off journey.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Normally plenty on ebay


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

No there is not for my sat nav


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

well in that case you need to tell Forum members what model your after a SD card for


----------



## Frank Wilson (Jul 15, 2010)

Just download the route from Via Michelin or RAC, it's free and you also get an idea of where you are going. Have done the route about six times now and hardly consult the route map anymore.

You can become too reliant on sat navs and not mentally take in the route like we used to pre sat nav.


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

canoeman said:


> well in that case you need to tell Forum members what model your after a SD card for


Its A Renault Scenic Carimat Tom Tom Live I need the Europeon maps to include france. spain and portugal thank you in advance


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I'd agree with Frank Michelin online produces a great route and its clearly signposted all the way, at least forum knows what SD your after now TomTom price seems a snip as one on Ebay is £25 deaerer


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

We drove down to Algarve in February from Brittany.....it is a very easy drive....we have a satnav but did not need it. Great drive from Bayonne to Burgos.....well worth the tolls


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Patchwork said:


> We drove down to Algarve in February from Brittany.....it is a very easy drive....we have a satnav but did not need it. Great drive from Bayonne to Burgos.....well worth the tolls


How long did it take to drive from Brittany to the Algarve? Were you already in France, or did you start you journey from UK?


----------



## Patchwork (Nov 1, 2011)

We started from UK but spent a couple of days in Brittany checking our house there....cold! We went to Bayonne and stopped overnight and then drove to Caceres and stopped overnight. We drove to Alvor and arrived mid afternoon. Certainly we could have driven from Caen to Bayonne without too much effort. On the way back we got cocky and drove from Alvor to Burgos in one day and then back to Brittany (near Rennes) the next. We were very stiff and tired! Not worth the cost of a cheap night in hotel. Booked hotels using Agoda and got some good deals. Roads are very good and reasonably well signposted....we even managed to get the Portuguese toll thing sorted at the border


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

lynda s said:


> How long did it take to drive from Brittany to the Algarve? Were you already in France, or did you start you journey from UK?


Usually takes use 3 full days from Dover/Calias to Santiago do Cacem' 1 night in southern France and 1 night in Spain usually Bilboa


----------

